# T-Shirt Quote Generator



## FicelHH (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello,

I'm looking for software or some method to feature a quote generator for my website. I noticed there's some sites that feature a program that allows for t-shirts to get made but I need something even more basic than that, that allow for requests to be sent to both the customers and us. 

I need options like, colour of shirt, the number of colours used in the print design, placement, price of digitizing, etc... Much like what is featured in the Entripy website. 

Just note that we will be handling providing the shirts and the digitizing ourselves, we need something that lists out prices easily.

Thanks!


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

Software Development Companies that provide t shirt design software/tool, can add this feature in their tool.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

dithers said:


> This is an iPhone and Android app that may do what your looking for...
> 
> shirt-quote.com


DuG I have never read the whole of the front page before and found the following very funny:



> I may not be able to respond to every e-mail, however I will take every coherent message into consideration!


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

This is pretty easy to do in either PHP code or using an off-the-shelf form manager like Gravity Forms for Wordpress. You website coder should be able to handle it in their app.


----------



## 73eyes (Jan 22, 2010)

FYI, there's a reason you don't often see this kind of thing on websites very often. 1 - you're relying on the customer to determine number of colors, locations, etc.. and they likely don't have the ability to do that correctly every time. 2 - more importantly, this allows "the guy down the street" to price jobs a few cents cheaper than you for every single job.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

I used to have some javascript code I wrote a decade back that does that. If I can still find it I will post a link to download it.


----------

